# Does anyone know what temperature stick this is which fits in Hario Buono? (pic)



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been looking for a temp wand to fit the Buono and saw this on YouTube - anyone know the brand or where to buy one - it seems to be the perfect size to fit and is not too big face wise...









Here is the link to the YouTube video where it shows it at other points:






Shaun


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Just bore the hole out? Any steam wand thermometer should then fit; Or use a K type probe with a separate digital display


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like a standard milk thermometer? Have a nose at the Rattleware ones here - they come in different lengths > http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/thermometers


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the links but those ones are a lot bigger dial wise - having searched Google, I cannot cannot find any with a dial size this small.....


----------



## Vernest (Mar 15, 2014)

It can be one from Beyond The Bean. I hope that is ok to give the link: http://www.refreshmentshop.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=584


----------

